# removing pro press fitting



## Carcharodon

I have to go back to a job next week where I will have to remove a progress 90 that was pressed tight against the wall.
I was wondering if anyway has experience cutting out progress fittings and reusing the pipe.
I was planning on using a swig to round out the pipe if I could quickly get the fitting off.
I have other options available, but they will be very timely and a possible can of worms.
I'll get it done either way with the best solution I feel on the day but just more curious about removing pro press fittings as I've never had to do it before; I never press tight to a wall for this reason.


----------



## wharfrat

I have seen a fitting removed very gently with a grinder. It didn't even touch the pipe just through the fitting.


----------



## Carcharodon

wharfrat said:


> I have seen a fitting removed very gently with a grinder. It didn't even touch the pipe just through the fitting.


Yea, that's the plan, how did the copper look, easy to solder onto ? I think pressing on again might be a no no.


----------



## Flyout95

Don't re-use the pressed pipe. 

1- the pipe was smashed, now you want to stretch it back to it's original state?

2- no, just no.

3- is there a GOOD reason you can't just cut and use a coupling?

4- is that reason good enough?


----------



## Master Mark

I see a sharkbite elbow fitting in your future


----------



## plungerboy

Could you cut the 90 out And use a propress repair coupling & street 90?


----------



## Carcharodon

Flyout95 said:


> Don't re-use the pressed pipe.
> 
> 1- the pipe was smashed, now you want to stretch it back to it's original state?
> 
> 2- no, just no.
> 
> 3- is there a GOOD reason you can't just cut and use a coupling?
> 
> 4- is that reason good enough?


I don't think its that outrageous to think that its possible to stretch it back and solder onto it.
I've never contemplated it before that's why I am asking if anyone has ever done it.
The reason i can t just cut a coupling on is because it is tight to a exterior brick wall that runs into this void space that was buikt around the piping after the fact.
As I stated, I will be able to cone up with solution, just curious if anyone has ever done it.


----------



## Carcharodon

Master Mark said:


> I see a sharkbite elbow fitting in your future


Please don't try and hijack a thread by trolling, just looking for guys experience on matter, if you don't have anything constructive then refrain yourself from posting.


----------



## Carcharodon

plungerboy said:


> Could you cut the 90 out And use a propress repair coupling & street 90?


No, plus its all going to be exposed on the front of the house and I don't like using propress where it is visible to everyone like that, I think soldering looks a lot cleaner and professional.


----------



## dhal22

Carcharodon said:


> Please don't try and hijack a thread by trolling, just looking for guys experience on matter, if you don't have anything constructive then refrain yourself from posting.


Carcharodon, glad to see that our 'differences' recently faded away, as least online but would you agree you made a troll comment in the not to recent past?

David


----------



## Flyout95

What did you end up doing?


----------



## Master Mark

Carcharodon said:


> Please don't try and hijack a thread by trolling, just looking for guys experience on matter, if you don't have anything constructive then refrain yourself from posting.


no body is trying to hi-jack your thread your thread... 
I really dont care what you do ...
I doubt it will go the way you think it will


----------



## Plumber patt

I would never in my wildest dreams even think of re using pressed pipe or even try and grind off a pressed fitting... cut it back to the closest straight pipe and re pipe... I hate pro press just for that reason!


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

What happened, how did it go?


----------



## Carcharodon

dhal22 said:


> Carcharodon, glad to see that our 'differences' recently faded away, as least online but would you agree you made a troll comment in the not to recent past?
> 
> David


Quite possible but a lot of nonsense was said back and forth by everyone. 
I am just here to keep on gathering useful info and experience, the unnecessary smart ass comments off some don't contribute to a otherwise very informed site. If people can't respond to specif question, then don't respond


----------



## Carcharodon

Master Mark said:


> no body is trying to hi-jack your thread your thread...
> I really dont care what you do ...
> I doubt it will go the way you think it will


I don't know how you know how i think it will go, was asking for peoples opinions and experience. I have my oponions and I am 100% confident that it will be done correctly


----------



## Carcharodon

Plumber patt said:


> I would never in my wildest dreams even think of re using pressed pipe or even try and grind off a pressed fitting... cut it back to the closest straight pipe and re pipe... I hate pro press just for that reason!


That will most likely be the action I undertake, it is just going to be a lot of extra work to do that and very time consuming, I was just wondering if anyone has ever dobe it


----------



## Carcharodon

Hoosier Plumber said:


> What happened, how did it go?


Next week, I ll post pics when its done


----------



## Carcharodon

Yeah I thought about it when I went back and decided that it was not worth even trying 
I did try and cut the fitting after work just out of curiosity and didn't go so well so I will never try not to ever in the future


----------



## gear junkie

I know it's too late but I think if you used a dremel to cut the fitting and a screwdriver to split it, you'd remove it without any damage.

Then heat the copper cherry red and let it cool on it's own will make it soft again. At that point a "rerounder" tool can make the pipe round once again.


----------



## Carcharodon

gear junkie said:


> I know it's too late but I think if you used a dremel to cut the fitting and a screwdriver to split it, you'd remove it without any damage.
> 
> Then heat the copper cherry red and let it cool on it's own will make it soft again. At that point a "rerounder" tool can make the pipe round once again.


Good advice, I just didn't want to mess around with it when I had other options. If I was 100% sure it would work I would of done it.
Will probably run into this a lot more in the future I think


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

i think pro press is a shark bite that requires an expensive tool to install. its a hack job. yell at me now:laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i think pro press is a shark bite that requires an expensive tool to install. its a hack job. yell at me now:laughing:


An agree to disagree point of view is most likely outcome here.

I just don't see how the term hack can be used, that implies that the person does not have the required skill or knowledge, how do you know that?
The pro press is just like any other tool that we use, it has its benefits and limitations.
Sure you can teach any monkey on how to solder, it doesn't mean they know what they are doing or that they are doing it in a professional manner.
I've never had one leek unless it was installer error, people freak out at o-rings, its in a static position, I see a very low risk of failure.
I am sure the same type of arguments were made when plasic pipe was introduce, if some guys had their way they would go back to pouring lead joints


----------



## Master Mark

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i think pro press is a shark bite that requires an expensive tool to install. its a hack job. yell at me now:laughing:



I think its basically an un-removable shark bite fitting too.... 
I got a whole box of them older style one shot fittings in my office



but hey if you dont have anything constructive to say... mind your own business and butt out....:laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon

Master Mark said:


> I think its basically an un-removable shark bite fitting too....
> I got a whole box of them older style one shot fittings in my office
> 
> but hey if you dont have anything constructive to say... mind your own business and butt out....:laughing:


Well luckily most of us are able to distinguish between opinions and facts, thanks for the input though


----------



## plumbdrum

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i think pro press is a shark bite that requires an expensive tool to install. its a hack job. yell at me now:laughing:



You must not do any job that need fire watched? I think the hack word is a little strong for this topic.propress is a approved connection that has a 50 year guarantee,pretty much a bullet proof connection. Let's say you solder a joint, holds a required air test, let's say it's a hot water line, it gets activated, a couple hour into operation the 1/2" tee you installed starts to leak because of a little expansion on a joint that you thought you did a "good job" soldering and held the required test ruins a whatever on a piece of property? That isn't going to happen with propress, it would show up on the air test. Some of the best mechanics I know use it and it looks like a work of art, so to call it hack is a little strong. It may be your opinion that you don't trust the connection, and that's fine, but like my dad used to say " opinions and excuses are like a$$holes, everyone got them and they all stink.

Good day


----------



## gear junkie

gear junkie said:


> I know it's too late but I think if you used a dremel to cut the fitting and a screwdriver to split it, you'd remove it without any damage.
> 
> Then heat the copper cherry red and let it cool on it's own will make it soft again. At that point a "rerounder" tool can make the pipe round once again.


So had some free time today and tried this out. Dremel worked great the key to splitting it is to make 2 parallel cuts down the fitting. As far as heating it up, I didn't do that. I just used the female end of the rerounder on the pipe, gave it a couple wacks and the fitting slid right on. Put 100psi on it and it held no leaks. 

If approached with the situation, I'd try to cut off the fitting and start over but that method does work if careful enough.


----------

